# No one goto VC Charity Game!



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


Wow when I first came on here, I wanted to deal VC for a better future and you were at odds with my opinion. Now you don't want people to even show up for his CHARITY game.

:laugh: 

How the tide has turned.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah its a week away from the game and there arent to many good players going...the second year was pretty good also other then that it has been **** last year and looks ****ty this year also


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

While i agree the fans need to make a statement, i think we must remember that this is charity and proceeds go to sick children, we must have a heart in that sence. If we want to make a statement just boo vince, simple as that, and i'm getting a feeling that by the end of the game where he comes out and makes his annual speech he may just hear a few.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

You're out of your mind. This isn't for VC, this is for CHARITY.

VC, while he may want out in Toronto, still has the heart to help out the sick and the poor in toronto. By not going to the charity game, you're not boo'ing VC, you're just letting a good man's effort go to waste.

Come on, you're not the only person who's disappointed in VC wanting to leave, but you have to remember that there are bigger things in life more important than basketball.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


Wow you really hate Vince 

i dont see the point of this thread... 

If Vince want leave this team is because he want not for show up his game.

this is Charity game for help people and if i have the chance i would like to see the game...


Will be great players in the Charity game.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


Fans like you is part of the reason why VC wants to leave, but is afraid to say so. for all VC has done for the Raps this is how he is treated.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey listen, I was just making this thread because I was bored and there was nothing else to do.. There wasn't much seriousness to it, I don't know why you guys are whining and making such a big deal out of it.. Your acting like VC is the only one in the NBA who actually gives back to the community where he plays in.. And if the problem is that it goes to charity so you'd want to support it, how hard will it be to just donate to a charity yourself?


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, this post is going to get edited, and I might get warned, but it does not have to be said....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Hey listen, I was just making this thread because I was bored and there was nothing else to do.. There wasn't much seriousness to it, I don't know why you guys are whining and making such a big deal out of it.. Your acting like VC is the only one in the NBA who actually gives back to the community where he plays in.. And if the problem is that it goes to charity so you'd want to support it, how hard will it be to just donate to a charity yourself?


The point of a big event like this isn't just to raise money, it's also to raise awareness of the cause.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Let's make a pact - nobody from BBB.net go to the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm in..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I *WOULD* go but i am going to that soccer thing at the skydome the same night


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

It doesn't matter it's not the "Vince Carter Toronto Raptors Charity Game" it's for charity. I can't believe you think people, boycutting the game will hurt charity not Vince Carter. Geez!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, way to show VC. Its not like your taking money away from him, its getting taken away from the sick and needy. That will show that punk Vince whos boss.

Personaly, I dont blame the guy for wanting to leave. Hes been saying since he got to Toronto that he doesnt want to play anywhere else, but when every year your name is in trade rumors, and half the fan base seems like they want to see you traded, not to mention managment doesnt listen to any of your ideas, even though your the franchise, how can you blame him?

Up until this year hes probably been one of, if not the most loyal player in the league. If you want to blame anyone for this, blame half the Raptors fans who have been *****ing about him for years and demanding him to be traded, its their fault, not his. 

It sure makes alot of sence to keep saying he should be traded, then when it finaly happens, act like your mad at Vince. You asked for this.

I feel sorry for the real Vince and Toronto fans out there who have to deal with this every day.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Wow, way to show VC. Its not like your taking money away from him, its getting taken away from the sick and needy. That will show that punk Vince whos boss.
> 
> Personaly, I dont blame the guy for wanting to leave. Hes been saying since he got to Toronto that he doesnt want to play anywhere else, but when every year your name is in trade rumors, and half the fan base seems like they want to see you traded, not to mention managment doesnt listen to any of your ideas, even though your the franchise, how can you blame him?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I *WOULD* go but i am going to that soccer thing at the skydome the same night


What soccer thing?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Porto vs Liverpool
Celtica vs Roma

Where have u been?


By the way.. Whats this big deal about going to the game just for the sake of donating it to charity.. If you were willing, you wouldn't need this event in order for you to donate to charity, you can do it yourself..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> By the way.. Whats this big deal about going to the game just for the sake of donating it to charity.. If you were willing, you wouldn't need this event in order for you to donate to charity, you can do it yourself..


Because this way people who might not ordinarily care about these causes have a reason to donate. The people that already do make regular donations don't need big events like this to motivate them. Plus, people will give more if they get something they like or want [in this case, entertainment] in return.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Porto vs Liverpool
> Celtica vs Roma


:yes: im going to the porto liverpool one i would change it to the celtic one and get tickets to the VCCASG but it is sold out


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't worry Porto vs Liverpool will be a great game.. Porto just won the Champions League.. They have some pretty exciting players like Postiga and Quaresma.. For Liverpool obviously there is Michael Owen and Gerard, but look out for new signing Cisse..


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Call me crazy but i think Quaresma is a Barca player


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I will be at Porto v Liverpool as well.

As for the Charity angle, I won't make accusations, but a lot of the money that is raised for these types of things never reach the cause. There are usually a lot of expense accounts and professional administrators to pay. I'm sure the players are not flying in on their own dime either, and you can be sure they are not flying coach.

That is why you hear "all *proceeds* go to __________."

Remember that episode of the Simpsons when Bart fell down the well. If you are a Simpsons nut I won't need to say any more.

Hey, any money for charity is good, but there is a lot of skimming off the top and fun in terms of hanging out with buddies that gets paid for by the donations.

This is not an indictment of VC, just a fact of life for all of these celebrity fundraisers.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

If you want cheap tix to either soccer match, go down to the dome and wait until kickoff time. There will be a bunch of scalpers dying to get rid of the remaining stash. They often sell them below face value if you can wait a bit.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Wow, way to show VC. Its not like your taking money away from him, its getting taken away from the sick and needy. That will show that punk Vince whos boss.
> 
> Personaly, I dont blame the guy for wanting to leave. Hes been saying since he got to Toronto that he doesnt want to play anywhere else, but when every year your name is in trade rumors, and half the fan base seems like they want to see you traded, not to mention managment doesnt listen to any of your ideas, even though your the franchise, how can you blame him?
> ...



fans like you [strike]who are half assed[/strike] and cheer for another team piss me off. who cares about vince he's just a player he's not the team. [strike]go back to the pacers board or something.[/strike]


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Well, this post is going to get edited, and I might get warned, but it does not have to be said....


Come on, I wanted to insult somebody!!

Just once? for me?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Wow, way to show VC. Its not like your taking money away from him, its getting taken away from the sick and needy. That will show that punk Vince whos boss.
> 
> Personaly, I dont blame the guy for wanting to leave. Hes been saying since he got to Toronto that he doesnt want to play anywhere else, but when every year your name is in trade rumors, and half the fan base seems like they want to see you traded, not to mention managment doesnt listen to any of your ideas, even though your the franchise, how can you blame him?
> ...


actually i agree on one point that R-star made all of a sudden people dont want the rumors to be true? What the ****, seriously make up your mind. Do you want him to stay or go


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Two questions about the soccer games at the SkyDome:

1. Are there any tickets left or is it sold out?

2. Are the games being broadcased on TV? If so, live or taped?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Come on, I wanted to insult somebody!!
> 
> Just once? for me?


Check your PM's. And take the class that Hap has been offering on the EBB board. He demonstrates how to tell someone they are stupid without calling them stupid.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Hey listen, I was just making this thread because I was bored and there was nothing else to do.. There wasn't much seriousness to it, I don't know why you guys are whining and making such a big deal out of it.. Your acting like VC is the only one in the NBA who actually gives back to the community where he plays in.. And if the problem is that it goes to charity so you'd want to support it, how hard will it be to just donate to a charity yourself?


Thats cool... im pretty bored im going to tell people to boycott every charity.

Who cares if other players donate to charities as well, VC is doing this to give ppl a chance to see some basketball and help out a good cause, mouth him for other stuff not this.

VC might not be a great basketball player, but he seems to be a much greater person then you.

R-Stars post is correct, VC has been great to the Raps, he could have ruined them completely and by that mean left and put them out of business. And dont say there will still be fan support like when they sucked, cause fans got use to being competitive. But no VC was loyal and stayed, and now most of the fans believe an unnamed source and want VC to get the hell out of town. If i were VC and didnt want out, I would after the fans have reacted to the whole situation.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Two questions about the soccer games at the SkyDome:
> 
> 1. Are there any tickets left or is it sold out?
> ...


Sportsnet, check www.ticketmaster.ca


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


I am not sure what anyone else wrote but I am disapointed to see this thread. Vince takes alot of <b>*his*</b> time to get players together and promote an event which is entirely <b>*for charity*</b>

The line has been crossed there I hope you change you mind.

peace.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> VC is demanding a trade but is trying not to make it public because he wants people to show up for his Charity All Star Game.. All Star Game?? Right... How many REAL All stars are there anyways? It was good the first year, but since then its been on a steady decline, just like VC's career... Don't goto VC's Charity Game, and hopefully he will be out sooner rather than later


OH MY GOSH IM GOING TO SCREAM!! FOR THE 1000TH TIME, VINCE DID NOT, I REPEAT, DID NOT, SAY HE WANTED A TRADE. THE ARTICLE WAS POSTED TODAY AND VINCE FINALLY SPOKE. HE SAID "IT WASN'T ME, I DIDN'T SAY A WORD, I HAVEN'T SAID A WORD." HE ALSO SAID HE KNOWS VERY LITTLE ABOUT THESE RUMOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah, but you know Vince personally..


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: No one goto VC Charity Game!*



> Originally posted by <b>raps_luva</b>!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH IM GOING TO SCREAM!! FOR THE 1000TH TIME, VINCE DID NOT, I REPEAT, DID NOT, SAY HE WANTED A TRADE. THE ARTICLE WAS POSTED TODAY AND VINCE FINALLY SPOKE. HE SAID "IT WASN'T ME, I DIDN'T SAY A WORD, I HAVEN'T SAID A WORD." HE ALSO SAID HE KNOWS VERY LITTLE ABOUT THESE RUMOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


OH MY GOD!!!! :mrt: 


Vince also said that he'll make an official announcement in due time - AKA after his Charity Game.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Hey listen, I was just making this thread because I was bored and there was nothing else to do.. There wasn't much seriousness to it, I don't know why you guys are whining and making such a big deal out of it.. Your acting like VC is the only one in the NBA who actually gives back to the community where he plays in.. And if the problem is that it goes to charity so you'd want to support it, how hard will it be to just donate to a charity yourself?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
That is so HILARIOUS!! You wrote this because you were bored?? You were bored, so you decided to tell everyone not to go to his charity game..um..riiight.   :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: No one goto VC Charity Game!*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!! ARE YOU GOING TO SCREAM SALLY?!?! :mrt:
> ...


All you've got is assumptions.

VC has barely talked to the gm, and hasn't spoken to the coach. he might want to see what they are thinking before he makes up his mind.

But im guessing you prolly correct, since VC has shown no loyality to the Raps and doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks, Im glad there plenty others out there who feel like me.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: No one goto VC Charity Game!*



> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> 
> 
> All you've got is assumptions.
> ...


That's what I think. I never said it came from a souce, but its my feeling that's what'll happen.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Just for the sake of accuracy I thought I should point out that this game is not directly for Charity.

This game generates money for the Vince Carter Embassy of Hope Foundation.

This foundation is a 'not for profit' entity, but that does not mean all the money goes to needy people or worthy causes.

In fact VC's mommy runs the EOH and I would bet she draws a rather hefty salary, as do others from VC's family. Also the majority of the money they do spend is in Florida.

If you want to make a statement, I would suggest writing a cheque to Sick Kids Hospital or Starlight Foundation or the Cancer Society for the amount you would have spent on VCs game. You can then send a photocopy to VC directly and tell him where he can go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Just for the sake of accuracy I thought I should point out that this game is not directly for Charity.
> 
> This game generates money for the Vince Carter Embassy of Hope Foundation.
> ...


That crooked *******. You mean he doesnt pay the salaries of the whole company out of his pocket? Your right, go to hell Vince Carter.

If you cant tell, Im being sarcastic. Tell me one charity who isnt "non profit", because there arent too many. 

This is getting rediculous.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Believe me, I am not exactly a big fan of the United Way or other big charities where the executives are paid excessive salaries and have ridiculously expensive offices either. 

But there is a reason why almost every athlete has his OWN foundation. It would make much more sense to cut down on the overhead of 1000's of individual charities by combining them into 1 larger charity. Less money would be wasted on salaried employees, administration, accounting and legal costs, etc, etc. For example, if VC, Jalen, and Alvin combined their 3 charities they would likely need only half of their current combined staff to do the same work. That results in more money going to the needy. It's called 'economy of scale'.

It is a tax dodge. Get a reality check.

Most of the biggest scams going today are charity scams because the rules governing these organizations are perfectly set up to be abused. Just like all the Church scams with TV evangelists.

VC is employing his family and friends and gaining a tax advantage while doing it.

Sorry if the truth hurts.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Believe me, I am not exactly a big fan of the United Way or other big charities where the executives are paid excessive salaries and have ridiculously expensive offices either.
> 
> But there is a reason why almost every athlete has his OWN foundation. It would make much more sense to cut down on the overhead of 1000's of individual charities by combining them into 1 larger charity. Less money would be wasted on salaried employees, administration, accounting and legal costs, etc, etc. For example, if VC, Jalen, and Alvin combined their 3 charities they would likely need only half of their current combined staff to do the same work. That results in more money going to the needy. It's called 'economy of scale'.
> ...


There should be segregation of boards. Those for the edumacated and those for the unedumacated.:grinning:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Do you know how ridicilous this sounds, people are actually complaining about the what ifs and what nots of a charity game. Why wont you people just let Vince Carter be, before he asked for a trade, you all wanted him out and now that there are rumors that he wants out you keep chastising the man. So far he has not said a word about wanting to leave, he prolly his trying to guage the situation to see if any developments will be made. Vince might not be the greatest basketball player, but he sure as heck sounds like a good person. How many people do you know who are willing to donate a 750,000 basketball court to the public, and this game is trying to raise awareness, if you dont like it , dont go.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Wow, way to show VC. Its not like your taking money away from him, its getting taken away from the sick and needy. That will show that punk Vince whos boss.
> 
> Personaly, I dont blame the guy for wanting to leave. Hes been saying since he got to Toronto that he doesnt want to play anywhere else, but when every year your name is in trade rumors, and half the fan base seems like they want to see you traded, not to mention managment doesnt listen to any of your ideas, even though your the franchise, how can you blame him?
> ...


i love you


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i love you


:uhoh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:


:groucho:


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

okay, if you buy a ticket for 20 bucks how much of it do you think will go to the charities?

generous estimate would be 1-2 bucks

I'd rather write a cheque for 5 bucks to United Way....


bottom line is some of these charity events are nothing more than tax shield for some of these players... I'm not accusing VC of this, but bottom line is, after ACC is paid for, guest players are pampered for, and misc. bills paid, the amount ACTUALLY donated to a charity (VC's own charity in this case) is laughable.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Everybody is just making assumptions here. Don't bad mouth VC for this unless you know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> Everybody is just making assumptions here. Don't bad mouth VC for this unless you know exactly what you are talking about.


assumptions?

it's no assumption. it's closer to the truth than you think.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> assumptions?
> ...


Based on what? do you work for an athletes charity? 

Also, I apologize for the name calling, JC, but this thread made me pretty angry for some reason. I'm sure you're a good guy.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

now some people are down-playing the charity game because not of all of its profits are going to charity?

:uhoh:, really sad.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Based on what? do you work for an athletes charity?


based on his hate for VC due to these allegations


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> based on his hate for VC due to these allegations


arent you the one making assumptions ?

I can't belive just how gullible some of you are to the word 'charity'....


:shy:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> I can't belive just how gullible some of you are to the word 'charity'....


Alright, that's enough of this.

Do you think he would cheat or have only a tiny portion of proceeds going to *a charity that he founded!*

The Embassy of Hope Foundation is his own charity. It is a charity he and his family/lawyers can oversee. He isn't going to found a charity and then let all the money go to administration.

The EHF is a charity that collects money through Carter's personal efforts then donates it's proceeds to other Toronto-based charities. This year, the Starlight Children’s Foundation is going to be the recipient.

Last year's game raised $140,000. At $15 a ticket, 19800 attendance, 1000 tickets donated to the heroes of the SARS outbreak, that's 50% of all the ticket sales going directly to the charity.

When you factor-in the cost of putting-on such an event, especially at a high-end venue like the ACC [who don't do anything for free], 50% is a big number.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright, that's enough of this.
> ...


Well, ummmm... I bet that one of his relatives is afflicted with whatever charity the moneys been going to. 

Yea, thats it. And hes only doing this to try to cure his relative. What a selfish ******* that Vince Carter is.



On a serious note, thanks for all the info. Turns out that not only "a few percent" of the procieeds go to the charity. 

Nice try by alot of you haters though. Sometimes I wish I wasnt a mod so I could realy say how much something sickens me on here. 

Have fun spending the money you could be using to purchase tickets for a good cause on more bottles of hateraid guys.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

This is why he wants out, people will bash him for anything. How much money have everyone given to charity? So stop bashing him for only giving $150 000


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i love you


The feeling is mutual.


Plutonicly of course.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> Everybody is just making assumptions here. Don't bad mouth VC for this unless you know exactly what you are talking about.


:yes:


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> assumptions?
> ...


Looks like your guess was pretty close buddy.

Making a wild assumption makes you look pretty dumb when proven wrong, but then saying it's not an assumption and almost reality and then get proved wrong thats got to feel good.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> This is why he wants out, people will bash him for anything. How much money have everyone given to charity? So stop bashing him for only giving $150 000


Actually man, I really doubt that's the reason he wants out or is unhappy or whatever he is. The media will have their stories about superstars regardless of what city they are in. And the guy reportedly wanted to be moved to New York, where the Media is 10000 times more vicious than here. I highly doubt Vince makes too many trips onto Basketballboards.net to read our opinions, so that can't be it either.

I'm pretty sure he's just fed up with the way the team is being run, and frustrated with 3 pretty bad seasons in a row. I know nothing about running a pro team, so I can't criticize the job MLSE is doing, but it seems that they are making mistakes that a young franchise is bound to make.

Other than that I wholeheartedly agree with the second half of your post.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i'm not a mod so i'm free to displaying my sickening...

here's a guy who puts up a big event (not your round of the mill, carwash with friends type of charity), but one that is televised, promoted, and vended for throughout the game, and some people are b*tching about how 100% of the earnings do not go to charity?

not only do they rant, but the feel that such a thing is a scam?

it got to the point where it's kinda sad and funny.



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> Plustonicly, of course


errr, of course. :uhoh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I apologize for the name calling, JC, but this thread made me pretty angry for some reason. I'm sure you're a good guy.


Oh no worries.. It's cool...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There are some pretty vindictive people on here, how can someone say because someone in his family is afflicted by this, is why the man has a charity. Do you think if this is the case, he couldnt pay to cure this person. Please before you guys start criticizing this man, remember that besides basketball Vince has shown he is a quality person.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Vince is being a chicken **** about the whole thing...and i am losing respect for him....obviously he wants to gol.......because if he wanted to stay he would just come out and say it and save his charity game thile dong that....plus making lots more money for the needy children


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess only those that worship at the Temple of Vince are allowed to make assumptions.



> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> When you factor-in the cost of putting-on such an event, especially at a high-end venue like the ACC [who don't do anything for free], 50% is a big number.



Now lets get some facts:

Actually Air Canada is the Presenting Sponsor and donates the use of the ACC along with the Raptors Foundation which also helps with this event. Many MLSE staff are involved. All that nice free advertising in the Star, on the FAN, on the Raps website and Raptor TV too.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=cache...ase.doc+Embassy+of+Hope+Carter&hl=en&ie=UTF-8



> The charity game is possible due to the generous support of Air Canada, presenting sponsor; Solo by Bell Mobility, gold sponsor; Nike Canada, uniform sponsor; the Toronto Star, print partner; Z103, FM radio partner and The FAN 590, AM radio partner.


And how about some FACTS about 'charities' of Athletes:

http://www.sportslawnews.com/archive/Mark's%20View2001/CharityMess.htm



> Often though as a noble vehicle for wealthy athletes to "give back to their community," these organizations are often inefficient, money-losing and less than entirely on the up-and-up.





> The findings are distressing enough for cynics to question the whole idea of athlete-supported charities as a way to defer taxes and employ their friends into well-paying positions.


Wow, I guess these were not WILD assumptions but valid posts from people with actual life experience.



> NBA star Ray Allen's charity, the Ray of Hope Foundation, spent $908,830 on fundraising in 1999 but only $145,989 on charitable works, according to its audited financial statement. Vince Carter's charity has a similar name and similarly low percentage for giving. Carter's Embassy of Hope Foundation spent more than $103,000 on fundraising and $16,000 on management in 1999 but just $26,123 on grants and charitable allocations (18%). Golfer Tom Lehman's charity spent 85 cents to raise every $1 in its Minneapolis charity golf tournament in 1999! Would you want to contribute to these organizations?


I will look for more up to date info on VC's EOH, but I do know his Mom is the director and his step-dad the treasurer and other family and friends employed there.


For the record I think VC really cares about kids and is doing some good just by generating attention for certain problems and being a spokesman. BUT he does not need his own Foundation to do that. That is about ego, tax shelter, and employing his family in cushy jobs. There are 1000's of charities he could just work directly for.

There was no 'attack' on Vince. There were only general comments about athlete's charities as a whole. And they were true.

For those that want to send VC a message that they don't like what he is doing with the Raps this summer sending a direct donation to Starlight and not going to the game is still the most effective way. Send the $15, otherwise you just look cheap.  Then send a copy of that cheque to EOH.

An empty stadium combined with $300,000 in direct donations would send a powerful message to VC. Will never happen though.

Too many Vince worshippers who don't think he can do or say anything wrong. There is always someone else to blame.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Great post 777.

People should not underestimate the freebies and discounts VC gets from MLSE for his games.

Rent, which includes staffing.

How many unsold tickets were bought up by MLSE themselves and given away?

These charitable organisations are a great way to give family members a cushy job that does not drain from the athlete's own pocket.

This is not like Bill Gates giving his money to his own charitable foundation, where he actually gives millions (will be nearly his whole fortune one day) of his own money to countless causes. This guy reads like 11-12 medical and health books a week to stay up on the latest so he knows where his money will be best served. This is on his own time after running Microsoft during the day.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Game will suck, not enough big names.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

thnx lucky777s for the post and clarifying to the rest where some of my concerns stems from...

take 10 dollars from you, spends 8 dollars on expenses including salaries for your relatives and friends, and donate 2 dollars remaining to the charity....

$140,000 raised? how much did they actually donate out of the total?

my original reply basically asked why not donate directly to a charity instead of having to go through 3rd party like EOH?

some of you made me look a like a devil for saying that, gimme a break.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> take 10 dollars from you, spends 8 dollars on expenses including salaries for your relatives and friends, and donate 2 dollars remaining to the charity....


well that is only one ticket 2*20 000= 40 000*3 = $120 000 for the charity which really sucks  

and that is only from the tickets what you dont know is that everyear VC donates his own money to the charity like 10 000 (not sure on the total)

by the way how much do you guys donate to charity every year?


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, it's far better to donate straight to a charity. But would the people attending the game have done that if there was no game? probably not. It's fine to be cynical about the game, but it's still an event that raises a lot of money for people who need it, and searching for reasons to put a negative spin on the game is unneccessary, epecially when it's for something as trivial as a basketball player being upset with a basketball team. Who cares? I know lots of people who are upset with the Raptors, including me. Should people start boycotting my house?

There's a lot more to life than a basketball team.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> well that is only one ticket 2*20 000= 40 000*3 = $120 000 for the charity which really sucks
> ...


that is not the point, the point is some of these charities, taking YOUR money, and fattening their pockets before donating very small fraction of the proceeds to the charity...

VC can donate 10,000 out of his own pocket, great, I dont doubt that, but when that 10,000 goes through a 3rd party charity, most of it get swallowed up and never get spent for charitable uses.:shy:


----------

